# Pseudotropheus Acei



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, i recently purchased what the pet store bloke said was an "Pseudotropheus Acei".
I already have a "Pseudotropheus Acei" even though mine is big, it looked alot like it, (color, everything!!)
A few days later, it started to take on different characteristics and began morphing.
It started to show aggression, where that my "Pseudotropheus Acei" has never.
It has shown a morph of a very deep purple color with dark vertical bars from head to tail fin.
It has kept the yellow fins, however they have darkened considerably!!
I am asuming it is a breed of "Zebra" but not sure where to start looking??
Any idea's??? Or perhaps these fish have more to them that i have not yet seen???

my "Pseudotropheus Acei" ... http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii41 ... ngel-1.jpg

supposed "Pseudotropheus Acei" ... (bottom right) ... http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii41 ... mpress.jpg
another shot (circled) ... http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii41 ... 9_1201.jpg

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

I still looks like an ice blue to me which is its common name.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol, you cannot be serious!!!
check this pic out then, it is not a "Pseudotropheus Acei"
and here the common name is "Dark Acei"

top left is original, other three are the the susspected, tried to get it in its morphing state, but did not happen!!

http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii41 ... usAcei.jpg


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

ok, well i have done more research and found pics of Pseudotropheus Acei
with my little ones characteristics!! sorry all.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

ok, well i have done more research and found pics of Pseudotropheus Acei
with my little ones characteristics!! sorry all.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree, it looks like a zebra to me.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

As I stated in the other thread...looks more like greshakei crosses to me.


----------



## tmf81 (Aug 23, 2009)

I knew it!! lol, people tried to tell me it was an acei!!
the look and chariceristics made me think "zebra"
i see some people have suggestions... "greshakei crosses, greshakei pecock, red top afra, zebra (in general)"
very good call, thanks for the imput everyone.
I'm gonna stick to "red top afra, red top hongi" till i can get good pics of it in full morph for more research.
Thanks again everyone.

sorry bout two threds the same, lol, completely forgot what i was doing!!


----------

